

Ask HN: Recommend cybersecurity books - ripuli666

Just bought Cybersecurity and Cyberwar: What Everyone Needs to Know (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;Cybersecurity-Cyberwar-Everyone-Needs-Know%C2%AE&#x2F;dp&#x2F;0199918112) and am loving it so far. Have read about 100 pages and it&#x27;s very nice.<p>I like the way the book is written. Not too technical, meant for broader audience. It&#x27;s also got lots and lots of examples of real life situations from the past decade(s) and not too much technical jargony. But that&#x27;s also what bothers me. It&#x27;s very funny book to read, but more details would be even nicer. I like details and the technical part of these things.<p>I&#x27;m studying CS and my main subject is data security. So I&#x27;m completely familiar with all the stuff you, the reader of this question, are too. If you know a good book from either category (for broader audience vs. technical and dependent on previous knowledge), and it touches cyber-this-and-that,<p>please, recommend me more. Share your thoughts on the book, too, so everyone knows why you&#x27;re recommending it.
======
ripuli666
Anything?

